# running with the sponge



## ken Sass (Mar 2, 2013)

ok, i am gonna do this, spongy has said i can, and food does not mean the same as it used 2. ate my 1st breakfast in about 7 years today. first goal under 20% bf. my stats are
5ft 8 if i stretch. 230 pnds bf is 27% biceps are 16 1/2 chest around 47 neck 19 around belly button 45:-0 at hips 40.pants 36 waist i will post pics this weekend got to get a wide angle lens


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hell yes you can do this bro!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 2, 2013)

You got this Ken.  We all know the effort you put into lifting (although you cant add), you will do fine.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 2, 2013)

Right on brother!  All day man...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 2, 2013)

You can do this Ken... Spongy makes this very easy... And you know how I like to eat so if I'm saying that its nothing short of a miracle...

I got more comment then ever when he brought me from 255 to 236 is 12 weeks. My chiro who I saw weekly noticed. I came in one day and took off my shirt and the word he used to describe me was intimidating.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 2, 2013)

Ken you got this man! With the help from spongy it will be no worries.
Good luck man cant wait to see your progress.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 2, 2013)

get it man. ill be running with the sponge soon as well. look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome bro. Can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 3, 2013)

You will be nothing short of amazed with spongy Ken. Just follow the protocol he gives you and you will be a happy man. Cant wait to get back on board with Helios come July, lord knows i need it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 3, 2013)

get after it brother and kick ass!!


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 3, 2013)

this is the only pic that i dont look like a disgusting fat body


----------



## Popeye (Mar 3, 2013)

Well look at you ...you thick bastard you...good luck, I wish all the best with you and the Sponge.....You cahhhnn DOOOOO EEEEET!


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 3, 2013)

Ken I am starting with spongy too.  Just saying brother, we can keep each other in check!  Good luck.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 3, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Ken I am starting with spongy too.  Just saying brother, we can keep each other in check!  Good luck.


same to you bro, we can do this


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 3, 2013)

dinner for a couple of meals


----------



## Jada (Mar 3, 2013)

Lookin forward towards ur journey, u can do this my brother!


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2013)

Bro, this makes me happy as hell!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

Bro, pan that cam down a little and show that money maker.... lol

This is GREAT brother! I am happy for you and for Spongy as well! I am subscribed and following you bro!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Bro, pan that cam down a little and show that money maker.... lol
> 
> This is GREAT brother! I am happy for you and for Spongy as well! I am subscribed and following you bro!
> 
> ...


thanks vette, it won't be easy but nothing worth doing ever is


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 4, 2013)

good shit ken. stick to it and kill it!


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 4, 2013)

I was thinking when you said 27% bf you were going to look like hell sorry but you look thick bro good starting base. Hopefully I can convince the wife to let me spend the money. Ill be watching


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2013)

good job ken.Just keep your mind focused on eating clean and sticking to spong's plan


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Bro, pan that cam down a little and show that money maker.... lol
> 
> This is GREAT brother! I am happy for you and for Spongy as well! I am subscribed and following you bro!
> 
> ...


you really wanna see vette??? lol thanks


----------



## DF (Mar 4, 2013)

Good deal Kenny! Kick some ass brother!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

Kenny invest in some spices like mrs dash no sodium stuff... It helps when things are monotonous.

And that pic doesn't look as bad as you'd have us believe....


----------



## g0re (Mar 4, 2013)

Stay away from those cans of soda too!


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 4, 2013)

i have been ask for front photo's so here it is


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 4, 2013)

i swear i did not swallow a beach ball


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

Well the good news is you have a more normal belly button than DFeaton.

The biggest things I notice working with spongy was that my stomach started shrinking along with everything else and also that I didn't lose muscle along with it.

Magic of nutrient timing I suppose.

I really appreciate you posting the pic Ken. You're going to look back in time at this and think wtf? That wasn't that hard...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 4, 2013)

do work buddy,  you got this!  i'll be keeping an eye on this thread as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2013)

Ken u kill off some of that gut which I know u will..Your gonna have a damn fine build to you


----------



## Cashout (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to see you are committed to making the positive changes that will improve your health and well-being!

I'll be watching you to give you a swift kick in the back side if you back slide!

Kudos Ken!


----------



## HH (Mar 6, 2013)

Good luck on your voyage bro,glad to see positive changes! I will be watching,for the nudes of course...lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice ken!! I'm gla you're making the step.  We're all behind you and watching brother.  Don't give up and keep rolling with it.


----------



## DF (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Kenny! Your looking pretty good for a fossil.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 6, 2013)

1 thing i have noticed since starting this diet is my blood sugar has tanked, i am off all my sugar meds and still have it drop low enough i get the shakes. all from starting to eat breakfast (i think). my morning bloods are 91 and night time after dinner are in the 120's my doc told me she thought i would be coming off them as i had cut down to half dose last month. i will be so happy not to have to take metformin, it is a kidney killer.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 7, 2013)

good shit bro! glad things are starting to look better.  Remeber, its a journey brother, just keep plugging away.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 9, 2013)

thats awesome you are getting your blood sugars in control. as a type 1 diabetic.... got to keep those levels in control. those thing will take years off your life if you arent careful. really glad to see things are looking up for you with that. keep on keeping on


----------



## DF (Mar 9, 2013)

Good deal Kenny keep up the good work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2013)

Helios deserves a freakin medal or some shit.  You too Ken. Keep sticking to this.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 9, 2013)

This is going to be like an "IronSanity" transformation. 

We are behind you 100% big man.


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2013)

Ken great job my brother!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2013)

Be nice if we got an update Ken


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Be nice if we got an update Ken


ok lol been about 3 weeks now and down about 5 1/2 pounds a little slow but i feel it has all been fat so that is ok. no loss of strength lifts are all strong. i can now see the big vein that runs thru the calf. i am not on a full spongy diet. he is just advising me, gave me some guide lines and i am trying to work within them. blood sugar is staying under 100 for the 1st time in5 yrs (medication free) i will try and get some new pics up. thanks


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 23, 2013)

Right on bro.  Keep us posted!


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 23, 2013)

awesome job man. glad to hear your sugars are coming along to!


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## ken Sass (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

Keep it rolling along Ken!!!!!  5 1/2 pounds can make a huge difference.  And you're just starting.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 24, 2013)

Keep up that hard work bro!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 24, 2013)

Doing great man, keep it up!


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking good ken keep on going!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome buddy


----------



## Jada (Mar 25, 2013)

Great job ken!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 25, 2013)

Big Kenny......tear it up


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 25, 2013)

measured around the belly button today and have lost a inch, 44 now


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2013)

ken said:


> ok lol been about 3 weeks now and down about 5 1/2 pounds a little slow but i feel it has all been fat so that is ok. no loss of strength lifts are all strong. i can now see the big vein that runs thru the calf. i am not on a full spongy diet. he is just advising me, gave me some guide lines and i am trying to work within them. blood sugar is staying under 100 for the 1st time in5 yrs (medication free) i will try and get some new pics up. thanks





things take a while to start but than they really get movin.  keep it goin


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 4, 2013)

down 9 1/2 pounds. i can see separation in my calfs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2013)

That's serious shit Ken... Here is what 10lbs of fat looks like (while being held by a stupid bitch)






The pressure that takes off your joints alone is worth doing it.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 4, 2013)

My Man!!!!  Keep it going!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 4, 2013)

The things I would do to that poor girl with 10lbs of fat...



PillarofBalance said:


> That's serious shit Ken... Here is what 10lbs of fat looks like (while being held by a stupid bitch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DF (Apr 5, 2013)

Great Job Kenny! Keep killing it!


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's serious shit Ken... Here is what 10lbs of fat looks like (while being held by a stupid bitch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is with the tongue? crooked eye, tongue out lazy ass liposuction bitch. I wouldn't fuck her with Tiller's dick.


----------



## Azog (Apr 5, 2013)

PFM said:


> WTF is with the tongue? crooked eye, tongue out lazy ass liposuction bitch. I wouldn't fuck her with Tiller's dick.



Give me a bottle of Tequila, and I will fuck her. Only once.


----------



## don draco (Apr 5, 2013)

Best of luck to you. From what I've heard, Spongy's the man.  Stick to his plan and you'll have great results


----------



## Popeye (Apr 18, 2013)

What's the numbers now heineKen?


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 18, 2013)

down 15 pounds, i will post pics soon


----------



## Georgia (Apr 18, 2013)

ken said:


> down 15 pounds, i will post pics soon



Bet you have a sexy six pack now......since it's about to be the weekend I bought me one too....yay for Bud Light


----------



## RedLang (Apr 18, 2013)

Great work ken!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2013)

PFM said:


> WTF is with the tongue? crooked eye, tongue out lazy ass liposuction bitch. I wouldn't fuck her with Tiller's dick.



That's my girl =((


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 19, 2013)

did a bf check today  down to 23%


----------



## PFM (Apr 19, 2013)

ken said:


> did a bf check today  down to 23%



23% bare naked ass.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 19, 2013)

ken said:


> did a bf check today  down to 23%



How are you testing bf?


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 19, 2013)

mattyice said:


> How are you testing bf?


a machine at the pharmacy


----------



## Illtemper (Apr 20, 2013)

Amazing bro!! Keep up the work!!!!!  Can't wait to see the before and after pics side by side!  

When it gets hard, Don't give up on us!


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 20, 2013)

43 in around the belly button down 2 inches


----------



## HH (Apr 20, 2013)

ken said:


> 43 in around the belly button down 2 inches



Sorry brother,meant to hit like on this damn touch screen phone


----------



## mattyice (Apr 29, 2013)

Post an update Ken!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 29, 2013)

upppppppppppppdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate lol!


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 29, 2013)

kinda stuck at 214


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2013)

ken said:


> 43 in around the belly button down 2 inches



From one fat guy to another Ken I'm real proud of you.  This shit isn't easy.



ken said:


> kinda stuck at 214



Time to crank it up a bit and see what you're made of


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2013)

Ken the scale will move, Ur doing great !


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 29, 2013)

Your doing awesome ken I learned real fast how tuff it is to diet and lose weight.


----------



## Azog (Apr 29, 2013)

Just stick to the plan! It will come off.


----------



## Jada (May 6, 2013)

Ken any updates, r u still 214


----------



## ken Sass (May 6, 2013)

ya, still their. i have been sick and have missed a few workouts but staying true to the diet, my bf continues to go down, so i think i am just swapping muscle weight for fat weight. will have to see what happens


----------



## RedLang (May 8, 2013)

Doing great ken! Keep up the hard work and it will keep coming down.

Wish you a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## Braw16 (May 8, 2013)

Good job ken keep up the great work you will get there it isn't easy by any means or everyone would be ripped.


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2013)

My papa Ur doing great keep it going


----------



## Jada (May 20, 2013)

Ken how's UR weight loss going?


----------



## ken Sass (May 20, 2013)

i will post later this week


----------

